# Waiting for Test Results



## pete25 (Nov 28, 2007)

How long does it typically take for exam results to post? I am in Illinois and took the October 2007 exam and would like some input as to when I should expect my results.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 28, 2007)

Pete,

Check these links. Will give you an idea.

April 2007 results days.

October 2006


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Pete, what did you think about the MGI EE PE readiness course? Maybe you could give a detailed review to help others, the more feedback the better!


----------



## pete25 (Nov 29, 2007)

Techie

I thought the MGI EE PE readiness course was very good for some topics but not all. I feel that it is geared toward the old format of the exam and has way too much information that is not on the current test. The writers should re work the course format to reflect much more accurately, todays exam format and content. I thought the final exam at the end of the course had better information but still lacked in accurately representing the actual exam format. In my opinion, I would not recommend it at all for the price.

Pete



Techie_Junkie PE said:


> Hey Pete, what did you think about the MGI EE PE readiness course? Maybe you could give a detailed review to help others, the more feedback the better!


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Nov 29, 2007)

Even though I thought the course was great, I agree the $400 price is steep. Did you take the Power PM Depth? That's were I thought it helped the most. Well, just hang in there until you get the results. Good luck.


----------



## GAZOO (Nov 30, 2007)

I used the MGI course too and I agree it is pricey. The October exam was not my first try and I have used so many other materials in the past, but I believe the level of information in the MGI course is adequate and it does get you ready for the exam because there is no measure for the level and amount of information you should know and the more areas you are familiar with the better prepared you are. I am hoping that I do not have to go this exam again! Good luck to every one.


----------

